# Can you train every muscle needed for boxing with just..



## MattofSilat (Jul 5, 2014)

A Bench and 2 Dumbbells? I don't mean technique, I mean the muslcles you need for it. As far as I know, it's Deltoids, Biceps, Triceps, Pecs, Shoulders, Abs which are the important ones. What about legs? Anyway to train legs to be stronger without going to an actual Gym machine that does so? I'll be running a lot anyway, but I still think there should be a faster way than running.

Does anybody have any advice on how to excercise these just using dumbbells and a bench. It's a dumbell bench, but an entry level one because I haven't really done dumbells properly before. I've been to the Gym about 3 times a week for the last 2 months or so, but I don't really do any freelifting. Can I have some suggestions on how to use dumbells and a bench to use these muscles.

Maybe this is in the wrong place, it probably is, but it's more closely related to boxing that anything else. By the way, from your experience, Do the above muscles seem to be the most 'practical' overall? I mean that by, Do you find that these muscles are useful most often, in both martial arts and just life in general. What about including Quads and Hamstrings?

EDIT: By the way, I don't mean solely with Dumbells, I mean with Dumbells as the only equipment. I can still do pressups, situps, etc.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2014)

You have a plate in that set up?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UEoSSuIJQRU

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gviam3DTrno

You could do that with dumbbells.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2014)

swim  
about the best all around exercise there is


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dumbbells, used properly, are great weight training tools.  You need more than literally 2, however.  You need to start working to acquire a range of weights.  You're probably fine with weights from about 10 lbs to 60 lbs or so as a starting point.  There are products, like PowerBlock, that combine many dumbbells into one, but they can be expensive and some of them are easier to work with than others.  

After that, there are tons of exercises you can do with dumbbells.  Bench press, shoulder press, shrugs, rows, flys, and more for the upper body.  Goblet squats, dumbbell deadlifts, dumbbell squat, lunges, and lots more for the lower body.  If you search for functional dumbbell workouts, you'll find lots of them. 

Bodyweight exercises like pushups/press ups (wide, narrow, with the legs elevated, and lots more variants are possible...), pull ups, and lots more are also great workouts.  And you already have the primary piece of equipment!  You might look at suspension training; TRX is a major brand, but you can certainly build or improvise your own.


----------



## Buka (Jul 5, 2014)

Boxing is a specialized art with four basic strikes used. (Variations and combos, sure.) That sounds easy compared to more complex arts, but it's usually the opposite. Weight/strength training rocks IMO, but you might want to rethink part of your OP.  At least the isolation of muscle groups if you are a novice in the art of boxing. I think you would be better served by total strength work than by keying on triceps, biceps etc. A problem that could come from the isolation of muscles at a beginner's level is a constant changing on the angles of your punches as you wax, wane and suffer soreness with your strength. Usually, the last thing a beginner needs is an angle change that he's not in control of.

If you want to work on strength training for boxing you might want to consider core exercises and legs. Punching strength comes from the legs, *** and back.

Best of luck in the squared circle, brother.  Remember the one undeniable key to boxing - keep your hands UP!


----------



## KydeX (Jul 5, 2014)

What Buka says. Do a full body workout. Focus on big muscles. Squats, benchpress (dumbbell or barbell), rowing/pullups and shoulderpress would be my recommendations. And situps.Triceps/Biceps can be added if you have the time and interest, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 5, 2014)

you gotta work everything - don't just concentrate on upper body exercises.  you train your legs - skipping rope, fantastic costs next to nothing and you can skip anywhere and at any speed 

upper body press ups, pull ups (i've got a pull up bar that fits in the door frame), if you can find a circuit training class near you then start going regularly  

you need the stamina and overall general conditioning - it's no good isolating any particular muscle group.

have fun


----------

